# Panico totale !!!

## ivanbenassi

Ragazzi vi prego aiutatemi 8O8O Ho compilato gnome 2.10 la quale non mi ha restituito nessun tipo di errore... Ora restartando la macchina lvm mi da errori strani sui special file dei logical volume e non mi monta piu' niente !!!!! Riesco a entrare in console sulla macchina ma ovviamente vedo solo il fs di root  :Shocked:  AIUTOOOOOOOO  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  ( che quando gli ho dato etc-update abbia modificato qualche file di lvm ?! )

----------

## ivanbenassi

dimenticavo... se provo a dare un lvscan, vgchange o qualunque comando di lvm mi restituisce per esempio " lvscan: error while loading shared libraries: libdevmapper.so.1.00: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory "

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

prima di tutto fai un revdep-rebuild. Poi sei sicuro che l'etc-update non ti abbia modificato file come l'fstab? Ricordo i bei tempi in cui l'aveva fatto anche a me..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ivanbenassi

proto l'fstab non è stata toccata ho controllato.. ma il comando che mi hai dato tu nn lo trovo... ti ricordo che non ho montato niente solo root !! Devo ripartire con il cd di boot ?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

la directory completa è

```
/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild
```

Si trova nel pacchetto gentoolkit se non sbaglio

----------

## ivanbenassi

ok...ma io la usr ce l'ho sotto lvm.. e quindi ora nn la vedo  :Sad:  devo ripartire per forza con il cd di gentoo

----------

## luna80

io per sicurezza quando faccio un etc-update, mi faccio una copia di tutti i file "originali" che richiedono l'aggiornamento, poi passo uno ad uno i file e controllo le modifiche che vengono fatte, e poi per finire aggiorno (se lo ritengo il caso).

così facendo so sempre quali files ha modificato l'etc-update, ed in caso di errori potrei tornare ai vecchi files.

non so se ci siano metodi migliori...in ogno caso per il momento non ho mai avuto problemi...

ciao

----------

## AlterX

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io per sicurezza quando faccio un etc-update, mi faccio una copia di tutti i file "originali" che richiedono l'aggiornamento, poi passo uno ad uno i file e controllo le modifiche che vengono fatte, e poi per finire aggiorno (se lo ritengo il caso).
> 
> così facendo so sempre quali files ha modificato l'etc-update, ed in caso di errori potrei tornare ai vecchi files.
> 
> non so se ci siano metodi migliori...in ogno caso per il momento non ho mai avuto problemi...
> ...

 

Ah non so se il mio è migliore: tutti i nuovi files che etc-update mi propone li elimino direttamente a favore dei vecchi  :Wink: 

Così facendo non ho mai avuto problemi di nessun tipo.

Tanto la compatibilità la devono mantenere per forza, anche se nelle nuove versioni vengono aggiunte cose nuove. :Laughing: 

----------

## luna80

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah non so se il mio è migliore: tutti i nuovi files che etc-update mi propone li elimino direttamente a favore dei vecchi 
> 
> Così facendo non ho mai avuto problemi di nessun tipo.
> ...

 

beh è una soluzione anche la tua,...sicuramente "perdi" meno tempo di me,  :Wink: 

cmq non so se sia sempre sicuro come metodo: propio ieri l'etc-update (dopo un'aggiornamento del portage) mi voleva modificare alcuni path nei file, ed effettivamente quei path dovevano essere modificati, non credo che sarebbe andato ancora molto senza aggiornamenti.

----------

## gutter

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Così facendo non ho mai avuto problemi di nessun tipo.
> 
> Tanto la compatibilità la devono mantenere per forza, anche se nelle nuove versioni vengono aggiunte cose nuove.

 

Non mi pare sia la soluzione ottima al problema.

----------

## AlterX

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   
> 
> Così facendo non ho mai avuto problemi di nessun tipo.
> 
> Tanto la compatibilità la devono mantenere per forza, anche se nelle nuove versioni vengono aggiunte cose nuove. 
> ...

 

Può darsi...ma mettersi a controllare tutti i files nuovi ogni volta...!!

Per ora, e ne ho fatti di aggiornamenti, non ho avuto problemi.

E poi vedere tutti i file di configurazione e confrontarli, si dovrebbe essere degli esperti.

Ricordo le prime volte che usavo etc-update, facevo le sostituzioni, pensando che era

più corretto sostituire i nuovi conf con quelli vecchi, e mi sono trovato molte volte un 

sistema corrotto!  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xoen

Stiamo andando "un pochino" OT...e quel poverino ha problemi  :Confused: 

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah non so se il mio è migliore: tutti i nuovi files che etc-update mi propone li elimino direttamente a favore dei vecchi 
> 
> Così facendo non ho mai avuto problemi di nessun tipo.
> ...

 

Comunque secondo me dovresti sostituire i file di configurazione vecchi con quelli più nuovi se non li hai modificati, in caso contrario dovresti dargli un'occhiata.

----------

## gutter

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque secondo me dovresti sostituire i file di configurazione vecchi con quelli più nuovi se non li hai modificati, in caso contrario dovresti dargli un'occhiata.

 

Penso che se avesse avuto quelli vecchi non avrebbe postato.

----------

## neryo

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Stiamo andando "un pochino" OT...e quel poverino ha problemi 
> 
> Comunque secondo me dovresti sostituire i file di configurazione vecchi con quelli più nuovi se non li hai modificati, in caso contrario dovresti dargli un'occhiata.

 

Pienamente d'accordo.. io faccio sempre cosi' e non ho avuto problemi.. soprattutto bisogna stare attenti ai solito fstab, xorg.conf ... ecc

----------

## ivanbenassi

ora sono ripartito con il cd di boot per lanciare il comando che mi aveva consigliato proto pochi post piu' su..vediamo se risolvo.. quasi quasi mi rifaccio un emerge anche di lvm che nn fa mai male! che dite ?

----------

## ivanbenassi

ragà il problema credo sia piu' serio... e legato alle librerie libstdc++ se lancio un emerge qualunque ( partendo da cd e montando a mano i fs ) ottengo : error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot openn shared object file: No such file or directory ... Dovro' ripristinarle ? Sarrà un'errore di gcc ? Avete un idea ?

----------

## ivanbenassi

il messaggio preciso è " /usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot openn shared object file: No such file or directory "

----------

## randomaze

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> il messaggio preciso è " /usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot openn shared object file: No such file or directory "

 

Puoi ripetere tutti i passaggi che hai fatto per arrivare a quel punto?

Con quale liveCD stai facendo il boot?

Cosa dice:

```
ls /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.*
```

(naturalmente al posto di i686 potresti avere qualcos'altro, e stessa cosa per quel 3.3.5... modifica il comando come necessario  :Wink: )

----------

## xoen

Mi sa tanto che risolvi con il solito link simbolico...

----------

## ivanbenassi

sto' boottando con la distro 2004.3

facendo un 

```
 ls /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.* 
```

ottengo

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.a

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.so

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.so.5

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

I passaggi che ho fatto sono :

1) ho compilato gnome 2.10 e non ho ottenuto mess di errore

2) ho lanciato etc-update e gli ho dato il -5 

3) mi sono rimodificato l' /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2-6 e ho riaggiunto il modulo dell'lvm dm-mod l'nvidia e l'e100

4) ho modificato l'rc.conf qualche altro file della rete etc etc

Ho riavviato e lvm da errore sui special file oltre che su queste famose libstdc++ ergo non monta una mazza

Ho boottato con la 2004.3 mi sono montato a mano i fs e la root e ora lanciando emerge ottengo l'errore del post precedente su libstdc++.so.5

----------

## xoen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Mi sa tanto che risolvi con il solito link simbolico...

 

Prova così (da root ovviamente) :

```

ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++ALTRAVERSIONE /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5

```

----------

## ivanbenassi

che intendi per ALTRAVERSIONE ? sotto /usr/lib ne ho parecchie di versioni diverse...

libstdc++.so.2.8

libstdc++.so.2.7.2.8

.....

----------

## xoen

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> che intendi per ALTRAVERSIONE ? sotto /usr/lib ne ho parecchie di versioni diverse...
> 
> libstdc++.so.2.8
> 
> libstdc++.so.2.7.2.8
> ...

 

Scegli tu, prova con quella con numero di versione più alto, in genere funziona per questo genere di problemi.

----------

## ivanbenassi

ho provato con il link ma niente... ho notato che al boot nel momento in cui tenta di startare lvm mi da l'errore " /sbin/vgscan: error while loading share libraries: libdevmapper.so.1.00: cannot open shared object file: no such file.... "

----------

## xoen

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho provato con il link ma niente...
> 
> 

 

Dopo che hai fatto il link ti da ancora l'errore di caricamento di libstdc++?

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho notato che al boot nel momento in cui tenta di startare lvm mi da l'errore " /sbin/vgscan: error while loading share libraries: libdevmapper.so.1.00: cannot open shared object file: no such file.... "
> 
> 

 

Prova a fare lo stesso tracchiggio del link simbolico anche con questa libreria, e così via, penso risolverai così.

----------

## ivanbenassi

dunque..con il trucchetto del link sono riuscito ( grazie a voi  :Laughing:  ) a far rifunzionare emerge... quindi ho "riemerso" lvm ed ora è ok !!! E' partito correttamente X con gnome 2.10.. Ora volevo chiedervi per sistemare una qualche libreria che magari è rimasta sporca...diciamo x fargli fare un po' di pulizia cosa posso lanciare ?

----------

## xoen

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dunque..con il trucchetto del link sono riuscito ( grazie a voi  ) a far rifunzionare emerge... quindi ho "riemerso" lvm ed ora è ok !!! E' partito correttamente X con gnome 2.10..
> 
> 

 

Ottimo, ora devi :

1) mettere il tag [risolto]

2) Togliermi una curiosità, ma sei parente di Benny?  :Cool: 

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora volevo chiedervi per sistemare una qualche libreria che magari è rimasta sporca...diciamo x fargli fare un po' di pulizia cosa posso lanciare ?
> 
> 

 

Lanciare questo programma :

```

#have_shower

```

Apparte gli scherzi penso che ti riferisci (se non ho frainteso) a unclepine (Zio pino di xchris), cerca sul forum.

----------

## ivanbenassi

umh.. non ho mai cambiato il tag..  :Rolling Eyes:  come si fa ?  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> ho provato con il link ma niente... ho notato che al boot nel momento in cui tenta di startare lvm mi da l'errore " /sbin/vgscan: error while loading share libraries: libdevmapper.so.1.00: cannot open shared object file: no such file.... "

 

cosa dice:

```
cat /etc/ld.so.conf
```

 :Question: 

P.S. Qualsiasi cosa hai linkato rimetti come stava prima.....

----------

## ivanbenassi

mi dice 

```
 # ld.so.conf autogenerated by env-update; make all changes to

# contents of /etc/env.d directory

/usr/local/lib

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5

/usr/lib/mozilla

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/openmotif-2.2

/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.07/jre/lib

/usr/qt/3/lib

/usr/kde/3.3/lib

/usr/lib/nspr

/usr/lib/nss

/usr/lib/fltk-1.1

/usr/lib/libstdc++-v3/

```

----------

## randomaze

Prova a dare il comando:

```
# ldconfig
```

per ricostruire il file di cache partendo dal tuo ld.so.conf

----------

## neon

Puoi anche provare il comando

```
Modifica
```

Poi cerchi il campo Oggetto e metti un titolo piu' appropriato  :Wink: 

----------

